# What are these stains and how do i get rid of them?



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

So I bought this tank on clearance. I noticed some white stains at the time but thought it was just dust that could be wiped off with a dry cloth.

Turns out that wasn't the case.

The white stains look like lime scale possibly from hard water drying up in the tank. They are all over the inside of the tank, not just around the rim.

The tank may have been used for SW at some point but I doubt it as this LFS is pretty reputable as far as I know.

I've tried using damp cloth and warm water, even tried using 1:1 water and vinegar.

Is a 1:10 bleach solution my only choice?


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

maybe vinegar and a razor blade?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some white marks on the back of my tank too. They look like clouds lol. I tried vinegar and CLR nothing seemed to work for me so I just gave up. Good luck with yours.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> I have some white marks on the back of my tank too. They look like clouds lol. I tried vinegar and CLR nothing seemed to work for me so I just gave up. Good luck with yours.


That's the best way to describe them! They do look like little clouds when you get right up front  I was thinking of going down the CLR route too but since it didn't work for you guess I won't...


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

_TiDy_ said:


> maybe vinegar and a razor blade?


Will try the vinegar again with a razor blade, thanks! Cloth might not have been porous enough. Tried to scratch it off with my fingernail and it's rough and really stuck on there.

If all else fails I'll probably just try to fill it up and see if the stains are even visible.

I just hope they won't contaminate my water is all..


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

what I read somewhere helped me get my limescale stains of of the used tank i acquired.Use vinegar and salt, preferably kosher salt because it has sharper grains. Lay the tank so the glass is parallel with the ground, pour a bunch of vinegar, quite a bit of salt, and then scrub with a paper towel. I found I had to wipe off the muck after a bit of scrubbing, let it dry, so you can see if its helping or which places you missed. 
it works!!!
Oh and the crayfish are massive now!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i bought a product from IPU can't remember what it was called.
it was made by python for cleaning tanks and removed the white from my tank with no scrubbing involved.
just poured it on let it stand for a minute and wipe off.


----------

